# F4-3000C15D-16GVR und ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING



## erazzedx (22. August 2015)

Moin,

ich habe mir das ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING inkl. Ripjaws V 2x8GB DDR4-3000 (F4-3000C15D-16GVR) bestellt. Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass das Mainboard gar nicht in der QVL der DDR4-3000er aufgelistet wird (http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15d-16gvr), in allen anderen bis DDR4-2666 jedoch schon (z.B. http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2666c15d-16gvr).

Muss ich nun davon ausgehen, dass die 3000er Module mit dem Mainboard GAR NICHT kompatibel sind und nicht betrieben werden können?  Hat evtl. jmd. diese Kombination im Einsatz?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## HanzMeizer (3. September 2015)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, ich hatte die gleiche konfiguration angedacht!


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (8. September 2015)

Hallo,

habe extra nochmal bei uns in der Technik nachgefragt.
Momentan ist es wirklich so, dass keine 3000er 8GB Module mit dem Asus Z170 Pro Gaming unterstützt werden.
Maximal die 2800er, und vielleicht/bestimmt in Zukunft auch die 3000er bei einer Bios Anpassung von Asus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Phil


----------



## scarecr0w_4 (26. September 2015)

Hi Phil,

Also ich habe bereits das ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING gekauft und plane einen der Folgenden RAM Sets einzubauen:
G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2800C15D-16GVR)
Kingston HyperX Savage DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL14 (HX428C14SBK2/16) - geht lt. XMP auf DDR4-2800 CL14-15-15 @1.35V
oder falls möglich: G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GVR)

Kannst du bitte bestätigen ob die 2800er Riegel unterstützt werden oder ab wann das Bios für die 3000er Riegel zur Verfügung stehen wird.

Vielen Dank,
Phil


----------



## FlyingPC (26. September 2015)

scarecr0w_4 schrieb:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Also ich habe bereits das ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING gekauft und plane einen der Folgenden RAM Sets einzubauen:
> G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2800C15D-16GVR)
> ...



Die 2800er funktionieren, steht doch oben.


----------



## scarecr0w_4 (27. September 2015)

Ok, danke. Jetzt noch eine kurze Frage.
Würdest du eher den RipJaws V  DDR4-2800 (F4-2800C15D-16GVR), CL15-16-16-35 empfehlen, welcher 1.25V braucht oder den Kingston (HX428C14SBK2/16), welcher bei 2800MHz CL14-15-15 1.35V braucht. Also geringere Zeiten dafür mehr Volt.
Oder sind die Unterschiede vernachlässigbar klein?
LG
Phil


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (27. September 2015)

Hallo Phil,

ich würde dir die RipJaws V DDR4-2800 (F4-2800C15D-16GVR) empfehlen.
Die leicht geringeren Timings wirst du im Betrieb nicht spüren.
Außerdem hast du bei G.SKILL einen super Service 

Viele Grüße

Phil


----------



## scarecr0w_4 (28. September 2015)

Ok, und wann werden diese RAM Riegel wieder in Österreich verfügbar sein?
Aktuell sind sie bei keinem Händler lagernd


----------



## HanzMeizer (1. Oktober 2015)

also afaik hat Asus das z170 Pro Gaming mittlerweile angepasst, stimmt das? und wann sind die ripjaws v 3000er dual kits wieder in D verfügbar?

scarecr0w_4: frag doch mal einen kingston mitarbeiter welche empfehlung dieser aussprechen würde, dann wäre dir mit zwei entgegengesetzten antworten ja optimal weiter geholfen oder?  
Alternativ kannst Du versuchen nächstesmal eine unabhängige meinung  ein zu holen wenn es um kaufenscheidungen geht 
Vor dem hintergrund das hersteller und viele hardware Review/News portale (erklärbarer weise) bemüht sind ein marketing freundliches klima  zu schaffen könnte man sich manchmal etwas mehr skeptizismus beim "gamer" klientel wünschen, die gelten doch sonst als smart und wehrhaft, aber sobald 4x SLI, RGB leds in den fans oder booth babes im spiel sind schalten die ihr hirn ab, dabei ist transparenz und ein zuverlässiger informationsfluss doch wichtig damit eine freie marktwirtschaft funktionieren kann.

wer das für übertrieben hält der darf mir gerne die frage beantworten wieso der neue i7-6700k bei geizhals ZU REKORDPREISEN seit wochen die top 100 charts ANFÜHRT aber kaum einer weiss das intel vorsätzlich das CPU angebot verknappt um künstlich die Preise in die höhe zu treiben. Wer leidet darunter? eben.


----------



## scarecr0w_4 (1. Oktober 2015)

Lieber HanzMeizer,
Gebe dir 100% recht, daher möchte ich euch die Antworten von Kingston und Asus nicht vorenthalten:

Kingston Support:
wir bedanken uns für Ihre E-Mail und Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten.
Die von Ihnen angegebene Kingston Nummer: HX428C14SBK2/16 kann für Ihren ASUS Z170 Gaming Pro verwendet werden.
Das Profil kann benutzt werden aber dies hängt davon ab, ob es von ASUS BIOS 
unterstützt wird. Falls Sie sich unsicher sind, können Sie ASUS Service direkt kontaktieren, Bitte finden Sie den Link unten:
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/Z170-PRO-GAMING/HelpDesk/
Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir diesen Artikel nicht für dieses System getestet haben und deshalb keine Kompatibilität garantieren können. Prüfen Sie bitte weiterhin die Kapazität, mit der das System maximal aufgerüstet werden kann.
Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Asus Support:
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an unseren Kundendienst.
Wenn unsere Liste einen Speicher nicht führt, dann können Sie am besten immer direkt beim Speicherhersteller schauen. Diese führen auch entsprechende Vergleichslisten, wie in diesem Falle Kingston:
Speichersuche | Kingston
Den speziellen durch Sie gewählten Speicher haben diese auch nicht für unser Motherboard freigegeben. Damit ist davon auszugehen, dass diese nicht voll kompatibel sind. Ich kann nur empfehlen einen Speicher aus unserer Liste, oder von den Listen der Speicherhersteller zu beziehen.

Ergo hat GSkill die eindeutigste Aussage getroffen und mittlerweile auch offiziellen Z170 Pro Gaming Support für die F4-2800C15D-16GVR auf deren Webseite veröffentlicht
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2800c15d-16gvr  -> //QVL/Asus/Z170(DDR4)/Z170 Pro Gaming

LG
Phil


----------



## Newbeer (20. April 2016)

Jetzt hol ich das wieder hoch, weil genau aufgrund dieses Threads ich mir bei der Zusammenstellung meines Systems den Speicher geordert habe.
Das Asus Z170A pro Gaming Bios original und aktuell getestet
I7-6700k
F4-2800C15D-16GVR 
und zum Test F4-3000C15D-16GVR  

Der PC startet aber nicht wenn man die Speicher einsetzt und bringt DRAM Fehler. 
Er startet lediglich wenn man nur einen Riegel in DIMM B1 setzt. Dann kann man damit arbeiten.
Wo kann das Problem liegen? Laut QVL GSkill ist der 2800er frei gegeben. Aber der PC bootet nicht damit wenn man zwei Riegel einsetzt. 
XMP aktiviert und auch Werkseinstellung. Immer das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Newbeer (21. April 2016)

Nachtrag:
Nach dem CMOS Reset habe ich ihn zumindest mit B1 und B2 mit 2 Riegeln am laufen. Bei dem Board sind das aber unterschiedliche Bänke. Für Dualchannel müsste ich A1 und B1 oder A2 und B2 nutzen. Das endet in Bootverweigerung mit Fehler DRAM. 
Auch wenn ich XMP aktiviere wird er zwar korrekt betrieben und erkannt im Bios, aber unter Win endet es in Bluescreens nach einer Weile. Fatale Fehler in Prime95 ebenfalls. Auf Jedec mit 2133Mhz bleibt alles stabil.
Bei dem 3000er und dem 2800er das gleiche Verhalten. CPU definitiv richtig eingesetzt und zwei Mal noch geprüft. Pins in Ordnung. 
Habe leider kein Speicher der auf der Asusliste steht um es zu prüfen.
Aber der 2800er ist laut GSKILL frei gegeben. 
Ich werd noch verrückt.


----------



## Vitec (22. April 2016)

Hallo!

Ich häng mir hier auch mal dran.
Ist bekannt ob mittlerweile beim Pro Gaming mehr als 2800MHZ unterstützt werden?
Sind eigentlich alle G-skill 8Gb Module vom Aufbau her dualrank ?

Interessant wären :

F4-3200C16D-16GVGB
F4-3200C16D-16GVS

Diese müssten ja vorerst trotzdem genutzt werden könne nur eben mit maximal 2800MHZ bis ein Bios update herausgegeben wird?

Mfg

Ps.: 
Danke Phil. 
Dann werd ich die mal testen und zur Not bis ein Biosfix kommt einfach mit 2133 und straffen timings laufen lassen.


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (22. April 2016)

Hi,

@Newbeer, ich habe gestern extra nochmal die Technik das Setup aus F4-2800C15D-16GVR  und Z170 Pro Gaming mit aktuellem Bios! testen lassen. Es funktioniert mit default SPD 2133 und auch im XMP ohne Probleme.
    Wenn dein Speicher auch nicht mit 2133 läuft, dann scheint etwas defekt zu sein und wir müssten den im Zuge einer RMA tauschen.

@Vitec, alle 8GB Module sind bei uns double sided und damit auch dual ranked. Bezüglich deine Anfrage für die zwei Speicherkits, kann ich dir keine 100% Aussage geben. Aber wie du bereits gesagt hast könnte es durchaus mit geringeren Taktraten funktionieren.

Viele Grüße
Phil


----------



## Newbeer (22. April 2016)

@Phil

der 2800er läuft in den beiden rechten Slots auch auf XMP. Aber nicht in den Dualchannel und auch nicht als Einzelriegel im Linken. 
Der 3000er läuft im XMP mit den Werten des 2800er. Wird nicht als 3000 erkannt. 
Aber Dualchannel ist nicht möglich. Und wehe ich übertakte das Board. Dann geht der Ram nur mit Fehlern durch.


----------

